# Best way to keep rice and oats for years?



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm new to prepping and have a little start up kit.
I have read rice and oats can last indefinite if you store correctly.

I have left my 10kg bags of rice in original unopened packets and put into airtight containers. Have done the same for my oats as well. 
I have stored my food under the stairs cupboard, there is no sunlight. Also figured temp would not get too cold or hot.

Would you guys recommend this method for making rice and oats last a very long time?
Also do I need to put in oxygen absorbents into the airtight containers?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I read an article the other night that stated rice was one of the foods that will last indefinitely as long as moisture is kept out.

Don't know a thing about the oats. I would think if they are sealed and airtight...you are good.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Is it a good idea to use Oxygen Absorbers?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

You could. I just put dry goods (in their original packaging) in 5-gal buckets with an o-ring lid. I got them from a deli that used to throw them in the dumpster. They are stacked in the basement which is half underground, away from the windows.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

"oats" - ????

"airtight containers" - ????

without using mylar bagging you're wasting your time using 02 absorbers ....

dry goods like rice and beans are good for around 5 years in the original retail poly bags - long term storage methods are needed for further storage longevity


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

From my limited grain handling experiences..would think weevils would need to be taken into consideration on some items. All those things need to hatch is air. Some of the Mormons hold the goods..wheat for example..a plastic bucket with good lids and purge the container with Co2. Its pretty easy to do with dry ice. You put it on top..and since its heavier than air..it will sink and replace the O2. Then you put the lid on it. Dont do this when its windy. Then you use the buckets to hold your bed frame up. Prob easier way to do than with dry ice.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I would really like to learn more about this dry ice method.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Auntie said:


> I would really like to learn more about this dry ice method.


no you don't - mylar bagging and 02 absorbers were a God send .... it was better than nothing back then, but not at all effective compared to having mylar in the mix ....

first burn on the hand or arm and you'll be wondering what possessed you to screw around with it ...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Send 1/3 to me, 1/3 to slippy, and 1/3 to denton.. we will store it for you until SHTF....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Preserve and Store Grain with Dry Ice


Auntie said:


> I would really like to learn more about this dry ice method.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

So I will need to go down the mylar and oxygen absorbents for rice and oats? 

What about sugar and salt? same thing or can they live in their paper packing?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

@bigwheel thanks for the link


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> So I will need to go down the mylar and oxygen absorbents for rice and oats?
> 
> What about sugar and salt? same thing or can they live in their paper packing?


both can be poured directly into a food grade bucket - no 02 absorber or desiccant pack necessary - you'll get an extra 5 -10lbs in a 5 gallon bucket if you pack loose compared to keeping the 5lb store packs .... these buckets will be the most heavy food buckets you have (40lbs on average) ... keep a bottom stack area for these guys - don't stack them on top of each other ...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Preserve and Store Grain with Dry Ice


that's the worst method of dry ice packing I've ever read - you never ever put dry ice on the bucket bottom where you can't see it - the C02 from the dry ice on the top purges to the bottom ... trapping unevaporated dry ice will over pressure the bucket and blow the bucket lid off ...

freezing grain for bug larva is totally useless - grain is harvested and stored in freezing to sub zero temps for months - and the bug larva survives - freezing for a few days is nothing but a joke ...

and packing frozen grain directly, without warming to room temp, adds moisture and invites black mold growth .... if you intend to do anything like this make sure to put a desiccant pack on the bottom ....

that's an outrite dangerous article ...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> that's the worst method of dry ice packing I've ever read - you never ever put dry ice on the bucket bottom where you can't see it - the C02 from the dry ice on the top purges to the bottom ... trapping unevaporated dry ice will over pressure the bucket and blow the bucket lid off ...
> 
> freezing grain for bug larva is totally useless - grain is harvested and stored in freezing to sub zero temps for months - and the bug larva survives - freezing for a few days is nothing but a joke ...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. Good points I had not considered.


----------



## Animalier (Sep 1, 2016)

I have a vaccume packer I use. White rice will store, not brown.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

How about powdered milk?
is it the same as the rice? Mylar and oxygen pad.


----------



## acneblog (Sep 13, 2016)

Just get them on fridge more lower temperature more better preservation.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

acneblog said:


> Just get them on fridge more lower temperature more better preservation.


???? .... we are talking about storing groupings of 10s of 5 gallon buckets for 10-15-20-25 years - any kind of refrigeration isn't possible ....


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's how not to seal Mylar bags.


----------

